# Re: need  DANGER



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Thu, 17 Feb 2000 11:12:36 -0800*
IT IS PROBABLE THAT THIS FILE IS CONTAMINATED WITH A WORM VIROUS WHICH WILL
AFFECT ALL EMAIL DO NOT OPEN DELETE IF YOU RECIVED IT>
----- Original Message -----
From: Dionigi Spagnuolo 
Sent: Wednesday, February 16, 2000 12:28 PM
Subject: need
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

